# Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1 - Oh my word! Amazing!



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Why am i struggling to find any love for Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1? I looked online and thought sonax stuff is solid so let's give it a shot. Oh my.
I applied a tfr and got the paint clean with a wash, it was polished last week so it was in fair condition...
It goes on great, few dabs on the panel, applied by hand on a puck, it spreads a bit like armorall but extra oily... It goes and goes, very little required for a nice even spread. Normally I'd do the whole car then buff off at the starting point but this fealt like it wouldn't be that forgiving or patient to wait .i did they bonnet and wings, then buffered off..i was already pleased.. moved round the car doing a bit then buffing... It was just going on lovely... When finished i was impressed but fairly content. It was only after a few hours as it cured i noticed from the bedroom the roof never looked so good! I went for an hour drive, got fuel.. As i returned to the car i was absolutely gob smacked... My car looked brand new and soo glossy. I like meguirs once its waxed but a few hours later it's dull.. This was like meguirs just waxed on steroids. Imagine bsd but thicker and more glossy, i bet it's made of similar compounds, even smells similar.

Well impressed, will get a pic up when I'm less busy, but I'm so impressed, at £9 its my new go to.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I did a lot of researching on their liquid waxes and they all seemed to be fairly good. I will say the selection in Canada isn't great, and reviews/content around them can be hard to find. If i didn't alreayd own a million waxes I would try one out, right now the Megs Hybrid liquid wax my go to for liquids as it's the easier one to apply I've ever used, doesn't affect trim, beads well and lasts decently too.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for this quick review write up. Came across Sonax Xtreme Brilliant Wax 1 several times on popular online stores but never bought any. What do you reckon the durability to be like?


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Well i can't say for sure but it went on like a nice sealant but buffed out to an incredible gloss, if bsd can do a few weeks being used as a drying aid, i can only imagine this will go for a good time.
Itll top up nuce with bsd thats for sure, thier other sealants in the range go for months so this will need testing. Like i said, very hard to find reviews as its overlooked but maybe people will try once it nudge a popular youtuber.

Im tempted by waxes 2 and 3 aswell, they look to be oily polish with a sealant if you cba to do a final stage after allnthat polishing, so ideal for a daily driver


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Interesting... good little write up and thanks for sharing. Not one I’ve tried - as most tried BSD and been pleased with it, their bleeding wheel cleaner is excellent, so might have a look into trying this out :thumb:


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, sonax NPT polymer technology you must wait, then criss cross finished and shime comes out. Now you need sonax shampoo wash & seal. Works really well and give you extra gloss to wax nr 1. Sonax polymer netshield also good but I found that if I apply pns and 1hour later Iwork over bsd, then shine is different catecory. And I dont understand why people want to mess with SI products and coatings. All the time is problem with water etching, clean and so one!


----------



## Bellaciao (Dec 2, 2019)

galamaa said:


> Yes, sonax NPT polymer technology you must wait, then criss cross finished and shime comes out. Now you need sonax shampoo wash & seal. Works really well and give you extra gloss to wax nr 1. Sonax polymer netshield also good but I found that if I apply pns and 1hour later Iwork over bsd, then shine is different catecory. And I dont understand why people want to mess with SI products and coatings. All the time is problem with water etching, clean and so one!


I got lost in that a bit, could you give a breakdown of what you use and when?

cheers


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

not tried a sonax product i didn't rate.
i don't use waxes anymore but i do like their pns. usually top it up after a couple of months with spray and seal. just ordered their spray and seal shampoo.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I drive a big car so ive been in the game of getting good results for minimum effort....

so my go-to has been demon shine for a drying aid, and washes with waxes in them

I then moved to sonax bsd as a drying aid as its just as easy but ten times the results...

im using up the megs polish and then ill give their polishes a go

They do spray waxes for summer so will pick some up, but this is a nice base coat for all these, they work together.

They do a wash and wax but ill likely pick up the wash with no wax as i always dry down with a product anyway, and i wouldnt want the wax adding complications if im trying to cut and polish

I like the idea of polishing with level 3 wax, and then having protection too, saves a lot of time.. i saw one write up on here for a rolls royce using it with great results so im intreagued how a cmpound works with polymer sealant in it aswell ont he wipe down.

give it a go, for £9 i can buy up the whole range, cant believe ive driven about 300 miles and it looks like its just been waxed sat outside, well impressed, the meguirs would have dust stuck to it by now.

I do feel megs worsk better in hot sun and dust than the brutal european weather.

Oh it doesnt stain trim, in fact it added shine to the chrome and rubber


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Might need to give this a try.

All the Sonax products I’ve used have been great and Hybrid NPT is my go-to winter protection.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I feel happy i did punt on this based on the experience of their wheel cleaner and the BSD that gets so much attention. One less thing to think about, this as base and then bsd as a dry down, winner combo. 

As they smell similar It maybe BSD is a watered down version of this, the very least using similar ingredients with added gloss

Go steady, do a panel at a time as it starts to get grabby after just a few minutes, almost buffing it off wet, but little goes on your cloth.

its three days later and now 400 miles driven looks amazing sat on the drive, just now needs a light dusting as its sat under a heavy pollen tree

but that shine...


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

They put carnauba inside this brilliant nr1 wax. Today I wash again their wash&seal and no need anymore bsd. Beading like hell and plan to buy their foam seal. Let see. If you use them each other, then works very well. And one week lot of dust, rain, sun and zero waterspot. Amazing products. Very easy to dry with leafblower and after on week baking on the sun, rain, dust-car is looking really clean. On of the beat self vleaning products Ihave- and I use al lot different products.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Are any of there AIO products or cleaners suitable as a base for PNS or protect and shine?


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=335028


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Yellow Dave said:


> Are any of there AIO products or cleaners suitable as a base for PNS or protect and shine?


Sonax recommend that PNS is used as the topper for their ceramic coating. By that logic, I would suggest that PNS works with Si02 products so you could use something like CarPro Essence Plus or even TurtleWax's Hybrid Ceramic Polish and Wax, once it has cured.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Yellow Dave said:


> Are any of there AIO products or cleaners suitable as a base for PNS or protect and shine?


Yes, I used SONAX Xtreme Machine Polish Hybrid NPT before applying PNS. Brilliant combination for my winter protection.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

It's interesting that people are going back to try "old" products and finding good results from them. 
I have to say I do like Sonax as a brand. They are like BH by having little hype but letting the products do the talking

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------

